# What exactly constitutes A-Logging?



## Greg Sestero (Jan 13, 2014)

What exactly constitutes A-Logging? The CWCki states that that  'A-Logging is a term used to describe the practice of those who follow Chris who wish to inflict harm upon him, often physical, and often for perceived "crimes" that Chris is "guilty" of.'

That doesn't seem to be the usage here; I've seen people saying, "Not to be an a-log..." and then going onto to state something both true and honest. Obviously, it'd be obnoxious if some jerk were to constantly insult Chris to feel better about himself, but sometimes things need to be said about Chris and they seem like insults because Chris has a lot of bad traits.

I haven't been here long, so forgive me if what I'm saying isn't true, but I seem to notice people saying things like "Not to be an A-Log but Chris did X, Y and Z because he's stupid", even if they're clearly correct and Chris's stupidity is relevant to what's being discussed. That almost seems like troll shield shielding. Like, A-Log criticized and claimed to be different from Chris, so that people wouldn't realize he was like Chris. People are really quick to preemptively claim they're not like A-Log.

Are people just joking by invoking A-Log, or does the forums actually use a broader definition of "A-Logging" than is given on the wiki? As a newcomer, some of these   disclaimers seem entirely unnecessary.


----------



## OtterParty (Jan 13, 2014)

1) Wishing Chris harm, or openly rejoicing at seeing him come to harm

2) Saying something along the lines of "What Hitler did is potatoes compared to Chris", ie making him out to be actively villainous, responsible for some social ill or another


----------



## Greg Sestero (Jan 13, 2014)

Unbovvered said:
			
		

> 1) Wishing Chris harm, or openly rejoicing at seeing him come to harm
> 
> 2) Saying something along the lines of "What Hitler did is potatoes compared to Chris", ie making him out to be actively villainous, responsible for some social ill or another



So basically, when people     at something that's not one of those, it's just facetious? I'm trying to understand what is and isn't acceptable here before I post more extensively.


----------



## JeffGoldblumIRL (Jan 13, 2014)

Greg Sestero said:
			
		

> Unbovvered said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Generally, if you are posting something antagonistic or critical of Chris but you back it up with a suitable amount of observation and thought you're absolved of the "Hi, A-Log" thing. Posting a one sentence retort along the lines of "haha Chris torched his own house what a fucking moron he deserves to live on the street because he's a creep" is a closer representation of the act.

It's okay to be critical and analytical, that's what we're all about, it's mostly the presentation of these thoughts that should be considered.

Usage of the   icon in your own post is equivalent to saying "Not to sound racist but..." or "I'm for gay rights and all but...", it's a way to toss out a snarky remark that you normally wouldn't say.


----------



## Null (Jan 13, 2014)

People to use the  emoticon to pretend they're not a-logging. It basically means they're subconsciously aware that what they're saying is vicious, but they will continue to do so anyways because they don't care.


----------



## Greg Sestero (Jan 13, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> People to use the  emoticon to pretend they're not a-logging. It basically means they're subconsciously aware that what they're saying is vicious, but they will continue to do so anyways because they don't care.



Haha, yeah. Troll shielding shielding. 

I can definitely understand the "Not to sound racist but..." analogy. I'm assuming it's a case by case decision, then. "I know it when I see it". Just don't be a dick, basically. Well thanks for the replies. I'll try not to be a JERK.


----------



## Pikonic (Jan 13, 2014)

From Spergatory



> Hating Chris–chan and wanting him to die is not unhealthy or abnormal. He is literally one of the most narcissistic, disgusting, irredeemable human beings I have ever seen. He does not have one redeeming feature - not one quirk or interesting aspect that makes him a benefit to the world on any level. I am not merely talking about the fact that he will most likely never have a job, but that he isn't even interesting, self aware, cool, funny, or whatever. I know people who haven't done anything with their lives due to mental problems and have redeeming qualities and are even more self-aware than the average human being, whereas Chris–chan is a complete blight on humanity. Not one aspect of him is in any way endearing, worthwhile, or will register as positive to any sane functioning person. Anyone who claims otherwise and is not retarded themselves is lying for the sake of being politically correct.
> 
> The point of me stating this is that it does not really matter if it is partially not his fault. I have absolutely no problem whatsoever accepting that his problems are partially beyond his control - that he is mentally/genetically defective and suffers from autism - whilst simultaneously having no shame whatsoever in admitting that I would dearly like someone to lock him in a gas chamber until he foams at the mouth and dies because nothing about him is worthwhile on any level. These are not mutually exclusive feelings. If he is useless, uninteresting, un-endearing, and terrible on every single possible level and paradigm whilst being a horrible, rude, entitled narcissist to boot, then there is no reason to defend him at all. For example this. Jesus christ, look at this. The autistic entitlement and lack of self-awareness. He's not even admitting what he did was wrong.



THIS is a-logging, this user was banned and his thread was locked.
Chris is a mentally ill person who had a less than ideal upbringing. Wanting him dead is kinda a problem.


----------



## exball (Jan 13, 2014)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> From Spergatory
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, die Chris.


----------



## garbageraider (Jan 13, 2014)

exball said:
			
		

> Pikonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to admit that there are times where I want to kick some sense into chris's ass and give him a good slap, but he really doesn't deserve to die in a gas chamber, even if he is a drain on taxpayer money. Don't be sadistic about hating Chris or wanting him to die, geez.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 13, 2014)

skyraider91 said:
			
		

> exball said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## exball (Jan 13, 2014)

CatParty said:
			
		

> skyraider91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## champthom (Jan 13, 2014)

Haven't we had this same thread before? I'm mostly repeating what I said in that other thread, but here's the gist:

If you go on PVCC or /cow/, if you say anything remotely bad about Chris, you'll get called an A-Log. Like, if you say "You know, I think Chris is kinda fat" a dozen people will reply to you with "HI A-LOG." This is a narrow view, but so is the view some people have here that it's just about wishing physical harm on Chris.

A-Logging is taking Chris too seriously. It's being personally offended by Chris. If whiteknighting is thinking Chris can do no wrong, A-Logging is the idea Chris can do no right. Obviously he's somewhere in the middle. A-Loggers get infuriated by Chris instead of just enjoying the stupid stuff Chris does. There's a strong element of troll shielding, where they'll say something like "I might be a furry who draws gay fanfiction of Sonic, BUT AT LEAST I'M NOT CHRIS!" They like to use Chris as a standard of comparison and they feel that they've somehow failed as a human being if Chris one ups them at anything, so they'll violently deny Chris accomplished anything so they don't feel Chris has bettered them (see that thread about Chris's weight loss or any thread about Chris's virginity). Or it's saying that people wanting to help Chris in light of his house burning down are awful people because they're helping a developmentally challenged man and his mother recover from a tragic incident.

Because of the trollshielding aspect, if you A-Log, you're telling the people who view this site to find new lolcows that "Yes, I am desperately trying to compensate for something, please troll me." Every person I've met who's A-Logged is usually more fucked up than Chris. Plus I don't want to foster an environment that encourages people to go out and harm Chris. 

A-Logging slips through the cracks and I think we could do a better job enforcing the rule. Not to be misunderstood, it's not about saying anything negative about Chris, you're welcome to be negative about Chris, but it's more about being over the top and overcompensating and thinking Chris is incapable of anything good.


----------



## LM 697 (Jan 13, 2014)

"Chris has no empathy, so show him none in return!"


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Jan 13, 2014)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> From Spergatory
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember this post, dear me this guy has problems.


----------



## rocket (Jan 13, 2014)

My favorite recent example was in one of the Pokemon threads. I don't mean to throw any posters under the bus here, but there were a slew of ridiculous posts that basically amounted to "loving a series and playing it as escapism is ok EXCEPT when Chris does it because REASONS!"

That's a-logging and you sound like an idiot.


----------



## Greg Sestero (Jan 13, 2014)

champthom said:
			
		

> Haven't we had this same thread before?



Sorry if this has already been discussed. I'm new here, but thinking about what I asked, I'm now almost entirely certain that many people must have asked the exact same thing already.

And yeah, that gas chamber post is real fucked. A nutjob right there.


----------

